
Show HN: Distributing a UBI Using E-Passport and Blockchain Technology - ubic
https://github.com/UBIC-repo/Whitepaper/blob/master/README.md
======
ubic
Source code is available here btw: [https://github.com/UBIC-
repo/core](https://github.com/UBIC-repo/core)

